
Fish 2.5.0 (released February 3, 2017) - robin_reala
https://github.com/fish-shell/fish-shell/releases/tag/2.5.0
======
karthikp
I hadn't heard of fish until recently. Decided to give it a try. Gotta say
it's pretty awesome.

I never knew that I needed tab completion on the shell

